# What languages do you speak/are you learning?



## MissChurro (Dec 4, 2015)

I'm curious to see what language(s) everyone speaks/is learning! I'm a  native English speaker and I'm currently learning Japanese. ^-^


----------



## patskywriter (Dec 4, 2015)

Let’s see … I speak regular, plain-ole, North American standard English; black English; schoolgirl Spanish; a few phrases of Portuguese; and I can say “Hello” and a few other pleasantries in a half-dozen other languages. Do the math: one. :subdued:


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2015)

i speak scouse and try to write in english


----------



## Joe_Bassett (Dec 4, 2015)

I speak German, Spanish, and English, and am learning Swedish, Russian, Italian, Dutch, Irish, and Ukrainian all on a website called Duolingo
Technically I don't have a first language, since I was raised around Russian, but never spoke it in great amounts, until I was two.  Then after being adopted, I started learning to talk in English.


----------



## LeeC (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey, "scouse" is a defined word. I like to learn new words 

Aeshen tsaattei* 


* Toyahini Shoshone meaning "thank you good friend"


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2015)

LeeC said:


> Hey, "scouse" is a defined word. I like to learn new words
> 
> Aeshen tsaattei*
> 
> ...



View attachment 10807

[video]https://youtu.be/HiLr_Y65m5w[/video]..speak scouse


----------



## TheWonderingNovice (Dec 4, 2015)

Spanish is my first language but I don't favor a particular dialect, English with a mild inclination to the southern accent, very little German, and even less Japanese.

I can also understand Portuguese but I can't write or speak it. Such a pity since I need it for my job.:geek:


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Dec 4, 2015)

I only speak english for now, but...

I plan on moving. Most definitely. 

So depending on where I go... probably will learn Irish or Japanese. 

I have a passing interest in sign language but know nothing about it. Lacking the whole 'cute deaf girl' motivation, if you catch my drift.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Dec 5, 2015)

Well, I took four years of French in High School (forgot most of it of course). I'm trying to learn Croatian, though I've kind of abandoned that for the moment (sorry, Schrods- I'll get back to it, promise :nevreness: )


----------



## Sam (Dec 5, 2015)

English. 

I haven't stopped learning English since the day I was born.


----------



## Schrody (Dec 5, 2015)

Not counting my native language, English and somewhat Spanish, although "rusty" in Spanish...


----------



## Minu (Dec 5, 2015)

Passably fluent in Irish Gaelic. I can read, speak and write Gaelic to a more than passable level but I wouldn't quite call myself fully fluent. Probably because the dialect my grandparents spoke and which I learnt is older and not as common as some of the other dialects. 

Russian - verbally fluent but I can't read nor write it. Probably because I was a preschooler in Russia [one set of grandparents are] and as such the need to know how to write / read was nothing serious.

[Acadian] French - fluent writing, reading and speaking. 

Fluent English - British & American - to me there's no difference. I can write either version interchangeably. I oftentimes do, which, when writing university level courses was so annoying going back and realizing I had used both versions throughout.  

German - fluent [writing, reading, speaking]. I am so comfortable with German that I could have been born in Germany [relatives are German]. It makes for some embarrassing conversations though when I swap between English and German or visa versa while speaking to people I know are likewise dually fluent. A perfect example was two years ago when speaking with Richard [a family friend]; we started off in German and then after speaking English to name something [there's no ready English to German translation] I carried on the conservation in English. I didn't realize what I'd done until the smirking arse told me later. 


*Languages learning / wanting to learn. 
*
Arabic - learning, my brother is fluent due to where he has worked so I see no harm in learning.

Swedish - A long time friend is Swedish;I know the basics, can order myself something at a café and follow basic directions, but beyond that I am utterly hopeless. 

Louisiana Creole & Cajun French - I spent three years on and off in that region first for school and then out of curiosity [I had the most interesting conversations at times]. 

Greek - my uncle is part Greek, I would love to actually not seem like a tourist when visiting the region / relatives.


----------



## dale (Dec 5, 2015)

i can speak fluent mexican at taco bell.


----------



## aurora borealis (Dec 24, 2015)

Aside from English, which is my native language, I also speak French well enough to order food, and that's all that's important there .


----------



## Gofa (Dec 30, 2015)

I speak New Zild which is the official language of Kiwis 

in New Zild is this wonderful person perhaps female but mostly not which is pronounced Annie's

examples from sport
annies got the ball
annies feeding the scrum
annies made an inside pass
annies scored you beauty

annies comng into bowl
annies bowled a bouncer
annies caught behind you beauty

annies reaching into his pocket
this is not looking good
annies showing him the yellow card 
oh dear 
annies on his way to the sin bin


----------



## UtopiasCult (Feb 6, 2016)

Dutch (fluent), French (fluent). Can speak passable Swedish. Want to learn - Arabic.


----------



## Reichelina (Feb 16, 2016)

I speak English and Tagalog. 
I would love to learn French, German, Spanish and Arabic.


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm a native-born American English speaker who didn't really understand the language until I attended the Defense Language Institute to learn German. I had several chances to use it extensively but, as I haven't spoken it in more than 30 years, am quite rusty.

I understand but dislike French - from having served in France.

After being married for more than 27 years to a Mexican, I am fluent in Mexican Spanish.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 17, 2016)

Still working on learning English...

But I'm also learning C#, C++, HTML, and CSS.

What? Coding languages are languages.


----------



## Tiashe (Feb 17, 2016)

My main language is English. I can speak Urdu, but not as good as English, and I can not write it, and can read it only very little.

I learnt a bit of Arabic at school. And I am learning Japanese at the moment.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 17, 2016)

lvcabbie said:


> I'm a native-born American English speaker who didn't really understand the language until I attended the Defense Language Institute to learn German. I had several chances to use it extensively but, as I haven't spoken it in more than 30 years, am quite rusty.
> 
> I understand but dislike French - from having served in France.
> 
> After being married for more than 27 years to a Mexican, I am fluent in Mexican Spanish.



I'm a native born North American that abhorred English because of its associations, but I got over it and now delight in going against its rules  

Seriously, when and where did you attend DLI classes. In the early '60s they tried to teach me Russian and I flunked out. 



Bishop said:


> Still working on learning English...
> 
> But I'm also learning C#, C++, HTML, and CSS.
> 
> What? Coding languages are languages.


When I was still a  working stiff the wife thought I was strange because I was interested in reading C++ books. Do you remember Next? 
Being a lot more familiar with XHTML and CSS, as opposed to Word styles, I create my own ePub files. Even there though, one doesn't need to know that much since Sigil has matured. 

Starting with machine language, then Assembler, then AutoCoder, and on and on, I'm burnt out now.


But I'm wandering again, I still remember a little Shoshone (Ft. Hall dialect as it's pigeonholed) but it's an unwritten language and likely fewer than ten thousand can converse in it these days to any extent.


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 18, 2016)

LeeC said:


> I'm a native born North American that abhorred English because of its associations, but I got over it and now delight in going against its rules
> 
> Seriously, when and where did you attend DLI classes. In the early '60s they tried to teach me Russian and I flunked out.
> 
> ...




_Seriously, when and where did you attend DLI classes. In the early '60s they tried to teach me Russian and I flunked out.

_'64 or '65 - can't remember for certain. When I wasn't in class or studying, spent all my time on the golf courses on post and those awesomely beautiful ones on The Point of Pines and Carmel. Play early on a misty morning and have to stop from hitting deer crossing the fairways. The sound of sea lions while you putted.


----------



## LeeC (Feb 18, 2016)

Hmmm, never in that neck of the woods and we didn't have time for golf  Our training bounced us around from the Rockies (somehow rappelling down icy cliffs and x-country skiing were supposed to be preparation for jungle warfare) to Ft. Bragg, to Panama, and a few other locations, before Europe and Indochina. Where did our youth go, eh. 

I hope you're still enjoying your golf. The wife tells me there are some good courses around Las Vegas (I'm assuming) that she's played. 

Sorry to get off on a tangent, my apologies to the OP.


----------



## Revert (Feb 20, 2016)

Mom speaks French, Dad/aunt speak Dutch, and everyone speaks English.


----------



## lvcabbie (Feb 20, 2016)

LeeC said:


> Hmmm, never in that neck of the woods and we didn't have time for golf  Our training bounced us around from the Rockies (somehow rappelling down icy cliffs and x-country skiing were supposed to be preparation for jungle warfare) to Ft. Bragg, to Panama, and a few other locations, before Europe and Indochina. Where did our youth go, eh.
> 
> I hope you're still enjoying your golf. The wife tells me there are some good courses around Las Vegas (I'm assuming) that she's played.
> 
> Sorry to get off on a tangent, my apologies to the OP.



Haven't touched golf clubs since 1983.

Used to have a 2 handicap which means I constantly scored in the 70s. Spent a month in Switzerland with some friends where we played at least 1 and a half rounds every day. Came home to Vegas and played the easy golf course out at Nellis AFB. Shot in the 90s! I was shocked, angry, and disgusted. 

Spent an hour afterwards on the driving range and I hit the ball just like I wanted to.

Played the next day and shot in the 90s again. Another hour on the driving range and everything was fine.

Third day, different course - same 90s.

At that point, realized it had nothing to do with physical skills. It was mental. Put the clubs in the trunk of my car and never took them out until the day I gave them away (they were quite expensive) to a local charity.

Have never touched a club since. And I really miss it. Now, I need a cane to walk so thinking of playing golf doesn't seem to sane.


----------



## Ultraroel (Feb 22, 2016)

I speak German, Dutch, English and the basics of Bulgarian. and some french (I can get the basic idea of a conversation)
Can read Cyrillic by now. If I could, I would constantly write in Cyrillic as it's such a sexy alphabet.


----------



## jasrow (Jul 1, 2016)

I'm currently learning Russian


----------



## Gwynfa (Jul 1, 2016)

Fluently - English; Standard German; Japanese; and Parisian/Standard French. 

Passable knowledge, as in I can survive without seeming a total foreigner / tourist - regional dialects in both France & Germany due to family. 

Learning - Chinese, then Russian.


----------



## Blue (Jul 1, 2016)

Fluent in English and Irish

Working on being fluent in Thai and French.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jul 1, 2016)

Gwynfa said:


> Fluently - English; Standard German; Japanese; and Parisian/Standard French.
> 
> Passable knowledge, as in I can survive without seeming a total foreigner / tourist - regional dialects in both France & Germany due to family.
> 
> Learning - Chinese, then Russian.



We can practice over PM in Mandarin if you ever feel intrigued. 



Blue said:


> Fluent in English and Irish
> 
> Working on being fluent in Thai and French.



I pursued a French minor at the University of Connecticut. We can always practice over PM._ D'accord?_


----------



## Blue (Jul 2, 2016)

PrinzeCharming said:


> We can practice over PM in Mandarin if you ever feel intrigued.
> 
> 
> 
> I pursued a French minor at the University of Connecticut. We can always practice over PM._ D'accord?_



Oui, merci

Gotta warn ya it's not good


----------



## Ultraroel (Jul 8, 2016)

Dutch and English I'm at the level that I read, write and speak.
German, Listening, reading and speaking. Writing is incredibly hard for me.
I understand french, but can't speak.

And learning Bulgarian. Slavic languages are.. weird.


----------



## SystemCheck (Dec 18, 2016)

German - completely fluent. English - mostly fluent, I apparently get rather long-winded speaking English [a dozen words where five would do]. 





Ultraroel said:


> Slavic languages are.. weird.



hmm... I found English rather odd personally.


----------



## Plasticweld (Dec 18, 2016)

I am working at learning German, my grand parents were German while I can understand bits and piece of it, I can not speak it.  I have two business partners that are Amish, they speak the Pennsylvania Dutch which as far as I can tell is kind of a pigeon or  German with lots of either slang or half English references.  I figured that if I were a little more fluent in German I might be able to have a better grasp of what they are saying.  The conversations switch back and forth frequently in mixed company, "anyone non Amish" when among themselves with me present. I have to remind them I know just enough where they should not say anything they don't want me to know.    So far I have been un-able to find anything to help learn on line their version so I am going with German to help fill in the holes.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 18, 2016)

I find audio tapes to be really helpful. It's one thing 'learning' the language how they 'teach' it; it's another actually picking up a language. After four years of school I could barely speak. After six months having to speak, I, for the first time, was able to really get it. Do the 'tapes' in your car. Imitate the sounds exactly, and worry about the translations later. Speaking is more important. It's not book learning. That can always come later, but if you can't talk, you're not going to be able to do it.


----------



## -xXx- (Dec 27, 2016)

i met a persian woman over the holidays.
i have 3 farsi phrases so far.
i was very careful to always refer to her as persian.
not that people overhearing conversations would ever
jump to conclusions...nah, couldn't happen here!
perhaps she will continue thru email.


----------



## Sleepwriter (Dec 27, 2016)

I used to speak fluent red-neck, but the longer I'm away the more pompous I sound to them. 

Maybe I shouldn't use words like pompous?


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Dec 27, 2016)

Je peut parler et lire francais mais mon ecriture c'est un peu disorganizer and mes verbes sont pas accorder proprement pour le plupart.

Also, ich lerne deutsch! = D


----------



## bobo (Dec 27, 2016)

danielstj said:


> Je peut parler et lire francais mais mon ecriture c'est un peu disorganizer and mes verbes sont pas accorder proprement pour le plupart ...


Oui, c'est vrai 
'Je peu*x (**sais* *de)* parler et lire français, maïs mon *langue écrite *est un peu d*é*sorgani*sé* *et* mes verbes *ne* sont pas pour le pluspart accord*é* *comme il faut*.'
Voila !! :hi:


----------



## bobo (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## thesnowman147 (Feb 2, 2017)

I'm a native English speaker, I consider myself at a "basic conversational" level in Spanish, and know a little bit of German.


----------



## Pennywise Purple (Feb 21, 2017)

Born and raised on the English language.

Currently learning Swedish and Thai in different intervals of researching.


----------



## Tiashe (Mar 31, 2017)

I speak English and Urdu; currently learning Japanese.


----------



## C.Gholy (May 4, 2017)

I want to study Japanese again.


----------



## Darren White (May 23, 2017)

Native Dutch, but with Egyptian nationality, so Dutch and Egyptian Arabic.
Other languages: 
English, French, German actively
Latin, Italian, Spanish passively


----------



## Glatteis2 (Jun 13, 2017)

German, Italian & English > fluent
French > learning


----------



## urbandekay (Aug 18, 2017)

Proper English English. Nawesa kusema kiswahili kidogo. Ek praat klien Afrikaans


----------

